# HELP!! 1952 Case Water Pump! Cant find!!



## stackz (Nov 13, 2004)

Hi! first post, desperate post lol!!

I've got a 1952 case tractor, All I know is it's a 1952 Case SC tractor. I've exhausted all my parts tractors and such rebuilding/rigging my waterpump the past 9 years but FINALLY it is no longer even riggable. it just finally gave in.

NOBODY has one and I'm having even a hard time finding info online.

everyone seems to want a model #??? All i've had to do in the past is look up 1952 SC case tractor at the parts stores and such but apparently that isn't good enough anymore??

I need help finding a water pump and I need it yesterday! I would LOVE to find a rebuilt or NEW one as I dont want anymore rigging jobs!!

thanks in advance guys, and please help me if you can...


----------



## stackz (Nov 13, 2004)

also in case this helps:

on the data plate by the gauges is:

SC 8032322

and on the side of the head is cast:

A5617A


----------



## guest2 (Dec 27, 2003)

Hi stackz welcome to TF!

You might want to look up parts man or bear. Either or both may be able to help. I don't see either online right now but you could email them or PM them.


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Welcome to Tractor Forum stackz!:friends: :cheers: This is the best I could come up with. Not sure if this is of much help or not. You might try giving them a call and ask if they can locate a pump for you. They might even be able to salvage your pump casing. If you are already aware of this option; sorry, wish I could be of more help. I am sure Caseman will see this and have some great ideas. 

AI Products A-A48361-R - Re-mfg water pump w/o pulley (Rebuild & Return Only)


----------



## stackz (Nov 13, 2004)

well, I honestly dont think anyone short of god himself could salvage the casing on this waterpump...

I've welded, brazed, tapped, drilled, threaded, caulked, etc this poor thing until it literally said, "I'm done working, I'm going to fall apart now thank you".

This tractor is like a cornerstone of my salvage yard haha. I've built a "driveshaft boom" for it, I use it to disc my garden, pull cars around, unstick my rollback when it bogs down...this is literally crippling me.

I've looked all over, high and low, I've even been calling the people parting out the old cases and cant find anything....personally, I'm glad I cant find one being parted out because at this point I really dont want a 40+ year old water pump.

thanks for the link by the way Chief, but I looked at it and have no idea if my tractor is a mower, skidder, or bean head :furious: 

oh well, I'm going to bed crying for the night I guess....


----------



## caseman-d (Nov 29, 2003)

I would have to check my rebuild books at work to see whats available. If your in a big hurry you may contact Don Livingston at 507-433-0073, AM best time, his email is [email protected] . If he doesn't have one he will know where to get one. I do know there is a seal kit for them but it sounds like your past that stage. The problem with used is your not sure what you may get. I believe 2540AA was Cases part number for a new one.  
good luck
caseman-d


----------



## stackz (Nov 13, 2004)

just checking in on the thread since apparently my email notification isn't working.

I tried giving that part # to some local tractor people and got mixed results but no water pump 

I'm STILL looking for a pump. Also, I can see now that I would have never gotten my pump apart the way I was trying to open it up haha. I have no clue how those geniouses managed to get it together in the first place.

anyway, caseman, if you can locate me a pump or if anyone has one I am willing to pay for it....I still NEED it badly.

I'm going to give that phone # a call here in a few minutes.


----------



## caseman-d (Nov 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by caseman-d _
> *I would have to check my rebuild books at work to see whats available. If your in a big hurry you may contact Don Livingston at 507-433-0073, AM best time, his email is [email protected] . If he doesn't have one he will know where to get one. I do know there is a seal kit for them but it sounds like your past that stage. The problem with used is your not sure what you may get. I believe 2540AA was Cases part number for a new one.
> good luck
> caseman-d *


Stack,
Did you give Don a call or email him, he told me he thought he had one in stock.
caseman-d


----------



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

I may have found you one. I'm sending what info I got to you via. private message.


----------



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

I may have found another sourse:

http://www.valu-bilt.com/cgi-bin/sg...+CAT2_CI&FNM=00&UID=2004112313590728&PAGLEN=8


----------



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

Stackz,
I'm an idiot, and I'm sorry, but I was cleaning out my message folders and accidently deleted your message to me. I guess I got a little button happy.:kookoo: Hopefully one of the sources We have come up with has come through for you.


----------



## Don L. (Nov 6, 2004)

*I have one...ready to go.*

I have a rebuilt pump. Ready to ship.:smoking:
Don L.
ph 507 433 0073


----------



## caseman-d (Nov 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by bontai Joe _
> *I may have found another sourse:
> 
> http://www.valu-bilt.com/cgi-bin/sg...+CAT2_CI&FNM=00&UID=2004112313590728&PAGLEN=8 *


Joe,
Thanks for the web sight, I hate to say it but I never made it past the toys. Nextime I'll have more time.
caseman-d


----------



## memmurphy (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by bontai Joe _
> *I may have found another sourse:
> 
> http://www.valu-bilt.com/cgi-bin/sg...+CAT2_CI&FNM=00&UID=2004112313590728&PAGLEN=8 *


Thanks Joe. I got bogged down in the toys too. 

Mark


----------



## stackz (Nov 13, 2004)

*Re: I have one...ready to go.*



> _Originally posted by Don L _
> *I have a rebuilt pump. Ready to ship.:smoking:
> Don L.
> ph 507 433 0073 *


didn't think to check the forums again last night until today after my lunch break, got your pm but I think I missed you? tried calling the # but got nothing so I guess have a happy thanksgiving and I'll get up with you once you get back in town.

and yes, I'll take the pump! lol, I dont think mine will pass as a core. Once I get home tonight I'll take a picture of it in all it's mangled glory for all to see haha.frown


----------



## Don L. (Nov 6, 2004)

*SC waterpump*

I sold a pump today to Summerville SC . Is that you? They said Al called and said to call me. I will be gone till monday 
Don L.


----------



## stackz (Nov 13, 2004)

thats us! that explains why I wasn't able to get hold of anyone back at the homestead after trying to call you. got a busy signal, lol.

thanks again!


----------



## stackz (Nov 13, 2004)

just figured I'd post up a pic of the poor pump after we were done with it. seems a 5000lb press found out the housing was the weakest link while trying to get the bearing out 

<img src=http://www.superhonda.com/photopost/data/513/43322DSC00002-med.jpg>

anyway, apparently we have another water pump that I didn't know about even though it DOES need rebuilding, maybe we could work something out on the core charge? since this one is being shipped cod how would I be able to do that if that is possible? if not oh well, I'm just glad we have a pump on the way 

edit: hmm not showing up, just cut/paste the pic url into the browser to take a gander at it.


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

stackz i fixed your picture when you post a picture dont click on the button use this in stead. 

<img src=http://www.tractorforum.com/forums/attachment.php?s=&postid=67229>


----------



## caseman-d (Nov 29, 2003)

Thanks for posting that again jody, I know it took me awhile to catch on but know it's really slick. I use to windows and can up load and then past and presto I have a picture      
caseman-d


----------



## stackz (Nov 13, 2004)

*Re: SC waterpump*



> _Originally posted by Don L _
> *I sold a pump today to Summerville SC . Is that you? They said Al called and said to call me. I will be gone till monday
> Don L. *


Man, has it been a while!! haha.

anyway....don, THANK YOU for the water pump!! it has worked effortlessly.

now here we are again. I need a rebuilt carb for this tractor for my grandpa. And we definitely have a core if needed. can you help us??


----------



## stackz (Nov 13, 2004)

oh also, all the data we have on the tractor is on the first page of the thread, thanks!!


----------

